
Yonomi connects with your favorite smart things - ArtDev
https://www.yonomi.co/supported-devices/
======
ArtDev
So many smart devices these days.

I assume there is little to no security on these things. So keeping all the
smart devices on a separate home network would probably be a good idea.

